# Height of stadiums / stands



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

*The tallest stand in the world?*

By tallest I mean the height difference between pitch level and the heighest seat/standing room, so forget things like the new Wembley arch or the Montreal tower.

Hard to find much info but I'd guess likely candidates could be..

San Siro - Can't find the stand heights but wiki has the roof at 60 meters.
Wembley - Roof at 52 meters although its closer to the top of the stands
Old Trafford - Seem to remember someone here saying the north stand roof was 55 meters and again its very close to the seats.
Nou Camp - High capacity, steep stands and one side larger than the other.
Bernabeu - Incredibley steep stands
Kyle Field - Very high capacity(no idea how much of it is benchs though) with an open endzone.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Atatürk olimpiyat main stand is ~45m









I think Allianz Arena is 38m an nou camp 52m


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyle Field in Texas always looked high to me but I'm not sure how tall it actually is.










Another USA stadium, this one at Ohio State University has a height of 183 feet (56 meters) to the white press box area on the left.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Old Traffords North stand is 200 foot high around 60 meters to the roof.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

BTW
Atatürk olimpiyat is ~45m to the highest seat


----------



## raswok15 (Feb 11, 2004)

According to the FC Barcelona official website the Nou Camp's maximum stand height is 48m ( http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/historia/historia/campnou1.shtml )

... A bit surprised as I thought it would be more than Old Trafford or for that matter the new Wembley as capacity is approx 100,000 for Nou camp (mind you the stands are still fairly high!!). Ofcourse must bear in mind there is no roof on the higher stand at the Nou Camp - which normally adds around another 10m or so to the total heght. I guess the steep tiers/stands and the fact that the stands are not hiiden by a roof give an illusion of it being a lot higher and bigger than it is. However, it still one of the great football stadiums.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

From the outside of the stadium, it has to be the San Siro.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

raswok15 said:


> According to the FC Barcelona official website the Nou Camp's maximum stand height is 48m ( http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/historia/historia/campnou1.shtml )
> 
> ... A bit surprised as I thought it would be more than Old Trafford or for that matter the new Wembley as capacity is approx 100,000 for Nou camp (mind you the stands are still fairly high!!). Ofcourse must bear in mind there is no roof on the higher stand at the Nou Camp - which normally adds around another 10m or so to the total heght. I guess the steep tiers/stands and the fact that the stands are not hiiden by a roof give an illusion of it being a lot higher and bigger than it is. However, it still one of the great football stadiums.



but is the measurement from pitch level or outside ground level? a lot of stadiums have the pitch well below ground level and so look much higher in the inside than they do from the outside (the new Wembley for example).


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Bernabéu 54,90 meters.
I don't know but I don't think that Old Trafford is higher.




You have more info here:

http://www.lamela.com EXTENSION OF FOOTBALL STADIUM REAL MADRID (1988) and FAÇADE AND INTERIOR DESIGN BERNABEU STADIUM (2002); technical specifications, report, publications and pics.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=6454963&postcount=72


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

eli said:


> Bernabéu 54,90 meters.
> I don't know but I don't think that Old Trafford is higher.


I think that OT is higher than most. Don't forget the roof hides almost all of the 3rd tier of the North stand.

The Bernabeu is probably the most intimidating stadium I can imagine from it's design. The way the tiers ate stacked up in an almost verticcal fashion makes it look taller than it really is. When I went the first time I remember thinking that the stands looked almost like a sheer wall.

I'd love to get to a Real v Barca game there one day.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Sparks said:


>


God I love that place


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Reliant is 80.77 metres from pitch to roof -




















San Siro must be some height from the outside -






































May Day stadium reaches a height of 60.05m










Now that's a tifo -


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Reliant is 80.77 metres from pitch to roof.
> 
> San Siro must be some height from the outside


Thats a pretty tall roof though, espeically if you measure from the top(which is why "roof" measurements are a little inacurate IMHO).

I can't find the souce now but I seem remeber reading that the four main towers of the San Siro were 68 meters tall to the very top so I spose you could measure a pic for what percent makes up the stand and get a figure.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sparks said:


>


Also you should all know this. The Old Trafford pitch is around 7 meters lower than the out side ground level. So where the first entries are, thats about ground level.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

According to the official website, Sydney's Telstra Stadium is 58 meters above ground level (approx. 14 storeys) at it's highest point and since the roof slopes down ala Old Trafford, then I assume the highest seat isn't too far from that figure. Definitely the highest in Australia.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Went to a match at San Siro in Milan and I thought that was tall. Then they built the new "Smokers Stand" at the MCG which is far larger.


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

NavyBlue said:


>


That design is very similar to North Harbour Stadium:


----------



## highburysouljah (Sep 29, 2005)

The cricket commentators said it was the MCG


----------



## Doc Halladay (Jan 19, 2006)

Rogers Centre in Toronto is 310 feet (94 metres) from the field to the roof.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

A quick search on Skyscraperpage I found a comparison between Wembley (new), Melbourne Cricket Ground, Sky Dome and Telstra Stadium.

I couldn't find the rest . . . maybe someone else can?


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Old Trafford's North Stand is 60m from the roof to the groundlevel(outside), but as Andysimo's said, the pitch level is lower, by a few metres. I guess you could knock off a few metres for the scaffolding, so it'd be around 60m to the top of the stands, ie back of the stands//highest view point/seating.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

raswok15 said:


> According to the FC Barcelona official website the Nou Camp's maximum stand height is 48m ( http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/historia/historia/campnou1.shtml )
> 
> ... A bit surprised as I thought it would be more than Old Trafford or for that matter the new Wembley as capacity is approx 100,000 for Nou camp (mind you the stands are still fairly high!!). Ofcourse must bear in mind there is no roof on the higher stand at the Nou Camp - which normally adds around another 10m or so to the total heght. I guess the steep tiers/stands and the fact that the stands are not hiiden by a roof give an illusion of it being a lot higher and bigger than it is. However, it still one of the great football stadiums.



The biggest side of the Nou Camp has a wider span, I think. By is I mean the stand goes back more. . . and is less steep than the North Stand at Old Trafford. Also the pitch at the Camp Nou isn't as close to the stand as the one at Old Trafford, which could also explain the extra seat. Old Trafford would have a capacity of around 105,000 if it was three tier the whole way round, Nou Camp probably 110,000. Love the Nou Camp, surely still one of the best.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

The steeper the stand, the less seats you can yet into the stand, look at the University of Michigan stadium at Ann Arbor, shallow but huge.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

If Old Trafford was three tier all the whole way round, it would have a capacity of roughly 2*26000 + 2*17500 + 4*4000 = 103000.

Nou Camp would be more like 115000 if it had the same size of three tiers all the way around.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

This link shows a handful of stadiums in comparison.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't think you can include the arch at Wembley. If you do, then you would have to include the spires at Toyota Stadium (91m) and the tower at Montreal Olympic Stadium (170m), etc.

I think the tallest stand should be the height from the pitch to the highest seat.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the first post specified it was seat to pitch distance. Which is fair enough to me. Some people seem to have gotten a little off-track.

Of course the comparison pictures often fail to take into the fact that pitches are often 5-10M below ground level. My impression of Camp Nou was that it's more sunken than most.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> I think the first post specified it was seat to pitch distance. Which is fair enough to me. Some people seem to have gotten a little off-track.
> 
> Of course the comparison pictures often fail to take into the fact that pitches are often 5-10M below ground level. My impression of Camp Nou was that it's more sunken than most.



and the Amsterdam pitch is 5-10m ABOVE ground level. It looks far bigger than 50000 from the outside because of this. It's the only stadium I have visited that is like this. There is a main road and car parks beneath the pitch.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I always thought it was the MCG Great southern stand.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Had to post this. Whilst looking for pics I found this amusing photo -












OOOOooooHHHHHHHH.......MINCE


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Whats so amusing?


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

bubomb said:


> I don't think you can include the arch at Wembley. If you do, then you would have to include the spires at Toyota Stadium (91m) and the tower at Montreal Olympic Stadium (170m), etc.
> 
> I think the tallest stand should be the height from the pitch to the highest seat.


totally agree.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Had to post this. Whilst looking for pics I found this amusing photo -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you enjoy your visit or were you just curious?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't knock it until you've tried it!!


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

bubomb said:


> I don't think you can include the arch at Wembley. If you do, then you would have to include the spires at Toyota Stadium (91m) and the tower at Montreal Olympic Stadium (170m), etc.
> 
> I think the tallest stand should be the height from the pitch to the highest seat.


The arch holds up the roof at Wembley while the tower at the olympic stadium does nothing, it used to but because of huge mechanical problems they built a fixed roof back in 1998.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Sparks said:


> The arch holds up the roof at Wembley while the tower at the olympic stadium does nothing, it used to but because of huge mechanical problems they built a fixed roof back in 1998.


It still does hold up the roof its just it no longer has the ability to retract.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> It still does hold up the roof its just it no longer has the ability to retract.


and it's still part of the stadiums original design.

Let's be honest - the tallest stand is the one with the highest vertical height from the pitch to the highest seat. Now let's see who the winner is?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah
we need the the numbers for pitch-highest seat
normally roof is 10-20m higher


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.fcbforum.ch/attachment.php?attachmentid=4234&d=1138979048


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

These daft archs/towers don't count. The highest will be the greatest vertical height from pitch level to the height of the highest seat!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

:tiasd:


----------



## J-dog (Mar 30, 2006)

I think its Bristol Motor Speedway its The same hieght of a 12 storie building


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

The CN tower isn't attached to the Skydome. But the Skydome is still very very tall itself.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Breakwood said:


> The CN tower isn't attached to the Skydome. But the Skydome is still very very tall itself.


I know. It was just a joke.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

the MCG has the tallest light towers.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Olympic stadium in Montreal is tallest!!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

San Siro in Milan have 11 towers of 60 meters; the roof is at more than 74 meters.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

sydney's highest stadium is Olympic statdium @ Homebush. roof=58m.
sydney cricket ground light towers=75m. melbournes MCG light towers ranged from 72-78m. Brisbane cricketlights reach 80m high.

SCG


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

i think that arches, lights and other stuffs are out of the question.
the top is only the roof.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

of course.just stating facts.love light towers.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

The san Siro is the highest roof I cant think of at the moment.

68.5m meters apparently.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

Quite impressive and...old


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

eddyk said:


> The san Siro is the highest roof I cant think of at the moment.
> 
> 68.5m meters apparently.


That's the height of the towers. I guess the roof could be at 55m.
Hard to say.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Skydome's roof is about 85m/290ft.










We aren't talking about some light pole or tower either, this is a huge moving roof.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

How tall is St. James Park? I know it isn't the tallest but was just wondering what the hieght is.


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

What is the tallest stadium in the world, I am ure that there are a bunch of tall ones.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Met said:


> What is the tallest stadium in the world, I am ure that there are a bunch of tall ones.


are we counting from highest roof point or are we counting the lights as well?


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

do you know both?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I thought it was Nou Camp?

It will be higher after the expansion


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

The Globe arena in Stockholm must be the higest indoor arena atleast, its 85m tall


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> I thought it was Nou Camp?
> 
> It will be higher after the expansion


that's the conclusion that was reached the last time this thread was made.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Montreal


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

pompeyfan said:


> that's the conclusion that was reached the last time this thread was made.


lol 
I think it was something around 45m?!?!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know about the exact height but sitting in the 500 level of SkyDome (now known as Rogers Centre) can be a scary experience. Not only is it usually filled with drunk buffoons looking for a fight but it is also extremely high off the ground level. Good thing they have railings in front of every row in that level. I would honestly feel very unsafe otherwise.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Just looked at the section plan of the Atatürk Stadium in Istanbul. Compared to the Haghia Sophia Dome (hich is also in the pic) highest seast must be around 45m!!°! ??


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Jan 6, 2005)

The top of the roof at the new Dallas Cowboys stadium will be 292 ft.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

An assortment of stadium renders from Skyscraper page for comparison...

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?33771061


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The top of the roof at the new Dallas Cowboys stadium will be 292 ft.


so after the new stadium is completed, it will be the 4th tallest by the chart at skyscraperpage.com


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Dallasbrink said:


> so after the new stadium is completed, it will be the 4th tallest by the chart at skyscraperpage.com


Not every stadium is featured on that chart.

It's just the ones I found with a render . . . there were many I couldn't find.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

OAKA is pretty tall too.




























pics from stadia.gr


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, thats an interesting idea for a stadium us. cool.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> I thought it was Nou Camp?
> 
> It will be higher after the expansion


The seats won't be as its the smaller side thats being expanded but yeah that would be my guess for the highests seats from pitch level.


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Amsterdam Arena:
Now 75 meters in height with 51.000 seats. They will let it grow with a third ring (what brings it to at least 75.000 seats) on top what makes it even higher. The plans are very fresh, so it's not really clear how it will look like in that situation.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The top of the roof at the new Dallas Cowboys stadium will be 292 ft.





EuroMaster said:


> Amsterdam Arena:
> Now 75 meters in height with 51.000 seats. They will let it grow with a third ring (what brings it to at least 75.000 seats) on top what makes it even higher. The plans are very fresh, so it's not really clear how it will look like in that situation.


now thats a space ship


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

The roof will not work or will need to be replace if they add a teir to the Amsterdam area? Plus did they not build the roof before the stands of that stadium? What about the Rungnado May Day Stadium in North Korea its capacity is 150 000 it must be very high.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Dallasbrink said:


> now thats a space ship


Totally agree with that. As an Ajacoid I've bin there many times. But every time I look at it I wonder... when it is going back where it came from...
From the outside it is one of the most ugly stadiums I've seen. But yeah, we use is as a stadium since 1996, so I guess it counts in this topic.


----------



## Shizo (Oct 17, 2007)

CSKA Moscow Footbal Stadium.


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

Aztecá Stadium in Mexico


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be a little shocked if any stands are higher than DKR's west stand, if it really is twice the height of the Melbourne Cricket Ground thats is just ridiculous.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

DKR looks even larger from outside the West stand since the field is probably a good 20-30 above street level on that side.

But I think Cowboys Stadium may be taller. I've been at the top of both and Cowboys Stadium is literally ridiculous how high it is.

















compared to


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

most stadiums here have no numbers at all.

well, this is not the highest, but this one HAS the numbers... Grêmio Arena (u/c)

the highest seat is 37 meters, but then, after the highest seat, you have cabins that make total height reach 41 meters

ps: click on the zoom icon to see in much bigger size, where you can read the numbers
https://picasaweb.google.com/adroir/20052011#5608846439658338514

the roof reaches 49,8 meters, and the maximum height of the structure, which includes the trussers that hold the roof, reach 60 meters.
https://picasaweb.google.com/adroir/Planta01Arena#5608468787982465586


----------



## Habsman (Apr 21, 2011)

The arch holds up the roof at Wembley while the tower at the olympic stadium does nothing, it used to but because of huge mechanical problems they built a fixed roof back in 1998.[/QUOTE]


there are cables from the tower to the roof that supports it a tiny bit


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

www.sercan.de said:


> OK, thanks to the section plans and sketchup i measured this ones.
> *Are not official and 100% correct*
> 
> ~
> ...


Allianz Arena 38m
And you can't put the "New Camp Nou" there, it doesn't even exist yet. :bash:


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tallest stand(seats above playing field) is the DKR - 65 metres-like 213 feet,i have the section plan.Considering all the section plans i have seen ,i dont think there is another stadium in this world above 60 metres tall,except DKR.There are numerous beasts of stadiums over 150 feet tall(considered huge)-most of them are from the NFL,and the big college football stadiums also .In Europe the tallest is San Siro surely(57m),others very tall (50 metres range)-Camp Nou,Santiago Bernabeu,Wembley,Da Luz,Stade de France,Millennium,Allianz Arena,Old Trafford north stand is 50 metres btw(i have the section plans),Ataturk is enormous tall imo,and a few others.
From the NFL ones there are numerous that are pushing the 60 meter barrier,obviously Meadowelands,Cowboys and lots others.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

can you please post all sections plans you have?


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

Old Trafford's north stand is 41m high, as you can see it's not that much tall.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Santa Clara Stadium is being built under the flight path for San Jose International Airport, so they had to file in the Environmental Impact Report the exact height of the structure. It will top out in several places at 186 feet (56.7 meters).


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

Grêmio Arena's highest row.


----------



## Elwin135 (Oct 15, 2011)

anyone know how the height of the superdome highest row??


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

from looking at this: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=56112419&page=1

it looks like Arrowhead Stadium is one of, if not, the tallest from highest seat-field... it's about 210 feet from the top seat to the field


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

SVB28 said:


> from looking at this: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=56112419&page=1
> 
> it looks like Arrowhead Stadium is one of, if not, the tallest from highest seat-field... it's about 210 feet from the top seat to the field


That height is not longer accurate, as there are some new suites and a club above the upper level in the south side.

Go to the link below, and scroll down to post #98:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549293&highlight=arrowhead&page=5


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know I was just counting the seats tho

Guess I could've added that though


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

There are suites with seats up there. Then again, I have no idea where you would get data on the new height. Guess I just opened a can of worms.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

that's just ridiculous


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

danielbeier said:


> Old Trafford's north stand is 41m high, as you can see it's not that much tall.


Old Trafford North stand is 50 m from pitch level to last row,the end stands are 40 m.I have a section but its slightly different from the ones posted here already.But i dont know how to upload it.I said before,except DKR no stadium is above 60 m,or 200 feet tall.cowboys stadium is definetely of the tallest in US and is 190 feet,pretty much like San Siro.


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

Arrowhead Stadium is.. Plus they added suites to one of the sides so it is even taller now 

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=46074


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Old Trafford North stand is 50 m from pitch level to last row,the end stands are 40 m.I have a section but its slightly different from the ones posted here already.But i dont know how to upload it.I said before,except DKR no stadium is above 60 m,or 200 feet tall.cowboys stadium is definetely of the tallest in US and is 190 feet,pretty much like San Siro.


You can upload the pics here 
http://www.directupload.net/


So DKR is the tallest in US and not cowboys?!?1


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just looked closely at Tiger Stadium.The bigger stand is huge,after my calculations it is 54-56m tall.Or 173-180 feet tall.
@Sercan i dont have the big portuguese stadiums sections ,but theyre on the internet,i'll check them out and determine the height.
Yes i will try to do a list with all the big stadiums in the world,heightwise.But it is gonna take couple weeks probably.It will be interesting to see a very big list,but the tallest will surely be the DKR.That i am 100 % sure.Btw University of Phoenix is 140 feet tall.
Off topic Lucian is Lucien in English ,stop using my full name Lucien is just fine.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

NCAA stadiums heights:
DKR 65 m
Ohio 59m
Tiger 54-56m
Beaver 50-51m
Neyland 45m
Michigan 31m
I don't consider those huge stacks of suites/press boxesbuilt atop most college football stadiums to be part of the height,even though there are paying spectators there.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

How did you measured them without section plans?!


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> How did you measured them without section plans?!


i did their section plans on my drawing board.All i did was find out the legroom and look at the angle of the stands.And the height of the luxury suites i estimate .Not that hard really.I've been doing stadium section plans for many years now.Plus i also look closely at the stadiums on different online maps.
If i do errors of calculation,theyre very small,1 meter give or take.Thats why i dont give exact figures at all stadiums.My estimates are usually spot on or almost spot on.I estimated bernabeu and camp nou at 47.5m and theyre 48m.So i guess i'm pretty good at this:lol:Its actually very easy once u did this hundreds of times .


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Six Nations Stadiums heights:
Stade de France 39m
Millennium Stadium 35m
Croke Park Stadium 32m
Twickenham Stadium 30-31m 
Murrayfield Stadium 27-27.5m


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Six Nations Stadiums heights:
> Stade de France 39m
> Millennium Stadium 35m
> Croke Park Stadium 32m
> ...


Croke park hasn't been used since Aviva Stadium got built.


----------



## pgborges (Mar 22, 2012)

The Corinthians Arena isn't finished yet but the last seat will be 44 meters from the field acoording the Engineer. 

The highest of the coverage structure must be near of the 60 meters.

This video shows the view of the last seat.






Unfortunately we don't have acsess to the sections cut with good quality.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tallest Spanish stadiums:
Camp Nou 48m
Santiago Bernabeu 48m
Mestalla 40-41m
Ruiz de Lopera 34-35m
Vicente Calderon 30m
La Cartuja (Seville) 28m


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tallest English stadiums:
Old Trafford 50m
Wembley 47-48m
St James Park 42-43m


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

pgborges said:


> The Corinthians Arena isn't finished yet but the last seat will be 44 meters from the field acoording the Engineer.
> 
> Unfortunately we don't have acsess to the sections cut with good quality.



The engineer is wrong. The highest seat is 40 meters above the field. 

The highest row may be 44 meters above the 0,0m mark, but sometimes the 0,0 mark is BELOW pitch level.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Estádio Nacional de Brasília. Although most numbers are hard to see, SOME of them can be seen properly, on the left side of the image, and using Sketchup, you can put it all on scale.

Ive put one of those number on scale (16,42) and the other numbers matched (for example, 46,28m).

After putting on scale, I measured the pitch-highest row height, and it was 45,45 meters. The angle of the 4th ring is 37 degrees.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sercan i told u wrong the row heights at the Santiago Bernabeu.I measured today and its 0,3m on the lower tier and 0,5 on the middle 2 tiers.The upper decks are 0.75m like i said.Im 100% sure.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So 3rd tier is 0,75 * 0,75.
And the other ones? Whats the depth of them?


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> So 3rd tier is 0,75 * 0,75.
> And the other ones? Whats the depth of them?


0,75m legroom on all tiers at the bernabeu.Including the middle 2tiers(the ones that have 9 and 11 rows),and the lower 30something rows.The second tier starts at 12m above pitch,the 3rd(the one added in early 90s starts at 26m).
The seats are all 45cm-18inch wide.Except luxury suites seats.I also kinda counted the seats/tiers.
Lower tier -firts 23 rows aprox 19000 seats
- 9-10 rows aprox 10000 seats
Middle tier -9 rows aprox 9000 seats
11 rows aprox 11000-11500 seats
Upper tier -13 rows aprox 16000 seats
-12 rows aprox 15000 seats
Luxury suites aprox 4000 seats,capacity is about 85000 seats


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

gee, are you guys really calculating height by multiplying number of rows by height of rows? This is too approximate and sometimes can be very far off, because sometimes the inclination changes along a single ring of the stadium...

what we really need is to phone Florentino Perez and ask him for the section cuts.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

AcesHigh said:


> gee, are you guys really calculating height by multiplying number of rows by height of rows? This is too approximate and sometimes can be very far off, because sometimes the inclination changes along a single ring of the stadium...
> 
> what we really need is to phone Florentino Perez and ask him for the section cuts.


Bernabeu is 48m tall,there is no need to call Perez:lol: Its the exact figures trust me.There is no angle change in Bernabeu,i checked for that.All the figures are 100% correct.If u would have studied/measured all the section plans i did u would understand.And i've been twice at the bernabeu and know for a fact.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Out of interest how tall is the aviva stadium?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Those section plans are too small .I saw them before.Aviva looks 40m range,2m plus/minus.Pretty tall stadium,taller than Croke Park.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Those section plans are too small .I saw them before.Aviva looks 40m range,2m plus/minus.Pretty tall stadium,taller than Croke Park.


they made it tall on the sides, because it lacks a stand behind one of the goals. Pretty weird choice, but it ended up cool.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

there is no space behind the small stand


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aviva Stadium is 38,5 m tall at the last(38th)row on the grandstands.My error ,if there is one(which i doubt) is 1m max.But imo its 38-39m tall.100%


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Tallest Spanish stadiums:
> Camp Nou 48m
> Santiago Bernabeu 48m
> Mestalla 40-41m
> ...


Mestalla looks way higher than 40-41m


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

Grêmio Arena (under construction), 37m.









by Eduardo Bruffato 








by Sebastian Rosset


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

Btw I'd love to know the height of Etádio da Luz, Estadio do Dragão and Etihad Stadium


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

danielbeier said:


> Btw I'd love to know the height of Etádio da Luz, Estadio do Dragão and Etihad Stadium


I'll tell u tomorrow the height of those stadiums.Mestalla is 41m at the highest stand.It looks very tall cause of the steepness.It doesnt look as tall as Bernabeu which is 48 m.


----------



## lldms (Aug 21, 2012)

Lucian

Could you post here the plants that you are using to calculate?


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

lldms said:


> Lucian
> 
> Could you post here the plants that you are using to calculate?


Why ?i have seen etihad stadium or porto stadium section plans on this thread.Just look fo rthemthey are here somewhere,maybe in the section plans,maybe here on stadium heights.


----------



## lldms (Aug 21, 2012)

Some of them I found, but many others I didn't.

It's hard to trust in information without comprovation. So it would be pleasant if you show here the plants that you are using.

But of course, that's up to you.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skydome in Toronto is 86 m high (from field to roof) or roughly the height of a 31 floor building.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Skydome in Toronto is 86 m high (from field to roof) or roughly the height of a 31 floor building.


We are talking here the height from pitch/turf level to the last seating row.Roofs arches.....dont count.I use the sections plans that have been posted here when i measure them.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

I think this one is from the last row of the Mestalla.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Tallest Spanish stadiums:
> Camp Nou 48m
> Santiago Bernabeu 48m
> Mestalla 40-41m
> ...


The new main stand at Estadio Ramón de Carranza is 33,90 meters tall although the highest seats are around 29,5 meters above the pitch.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Scottish Stadiums heights:
Celtic Park 32.5-33m(end stands)
Ibrox Park 32.5m(main stand)


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

danielbeier said:


> I think this one is from the last row of the Mestalla.


Mestalla is 41m tall (the tallest stand).Because it is very close to the pitch u cannot judge correctly its height.Its more than obvious its smaller than the 2 gaints Bernabeu/Camp Nou whcih are 48m.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

gincan said:


> The new main stand at Estadio Ramón de Carranza is 33,90 meters tall although the highest seats are around 29,5 meters above the pitch.


I checked the section plans according to the preliminary plan, on the drawing, the last seats extend above the seventh floor at 29,46 meters. On that drawing the 2nd tier has 20 rows of seating, but it has since been redesigned because it now has 23 rows of seating. 

I guess the top row of seats are located above 30 meters but I'm not sure. According to the the original plan, the media boxes are located at the seventh floor at 29,46, and the last two rows of seats above that. Now with 3 extra rows of seating, they must be even higher up.

The entire stand has 12 rows on the first tier and then 2 flors of VIP seats/boxes and then 23 rows of seats.

Here is a picture of the stand, it looks about as steep as Mestalla.

http://osasunista.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/CarranzaB.jpg


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Estadio Azteca height 50m. Legroom 0.8m
Estadio Maracana height 28m Legroom 0.8m
Stamford Bridge height 31-31.5m Legroom 0.75m


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Azteca has got 0,8m?
Looks smaller at pics


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Azteca has got 0,8m?
> Looks smaller at pics


Lots of older stadia have big 0.8m legroom.Camp Nou,Maracana come to my mind.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Azteca has got 0,8m?
> Looks smaller at pics


Sercan do you know the Emirates legroom?I cannot find it nowheres and the section plans are useless,they re missing a scale.hno:


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

danielbeier said:


> What's the height of Toyota Stadium?
> 
> ]


If the legroom is 0,8m and angle of upper tier is 37-38 degrees like i read somehwere,the height is roughly 50-51 m.The upper deck starts at 15m.
If the legroom is smaller the height will be smaller.Although i doubt it.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Telstra/ANZ Stadium Height 50-54 m (depending on legroom).If its 0,8m its like 50m,if it is 0,85 m its 54m.Porbably the biggest stands in the world from 1st row on lower tier to last row of upper tier( aprox 105 rows with large legroom)


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anybody know the height of heighest row for MetLife Stadium, Fed Ex Field? Anybody gotta list of highest College Football Stadiums?


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

LouDagreat said:


> Does anybody know the height of heighest row for MetLife Stadium, Fed Ex Field? Anybody gotta list of highest College Football Stadiums?


I gave the heights of a couple in the last few pages of this thread.The tallest in the world is DKR at rougly 213 feet or 65 m.


----------



## danielbeier (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the height of Bukit Jalil stadium?


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

Why did Lucan get banned? It will be hard to get any figures in this thread without him...


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Huskies said:


> Why did Lucan get banned? It will be hard to get any figures in this thread without him...


No idea, and looking back at his last posts dosent give us any clues, but he got banned for 3 days about 6 months ago by writing some... offensive things on my profile so im guessing its something similar.


----------



## Marcelo_Rio (Dec 27, 2011)

Principality Stadium (old Millennium Stadium Cardiff) 74.5k seats, only 25m(3rd tier)???
30m on rooftop with 40.000 sqm footprint? Amazing project! oO
On masts 90 meters!


----------



## mart73 (Jul 30, 2013)

the last row of the jean bouin grandstand at the velodrome stadium of marseille is 52m 60 



ground level 9m15 ,stand height 61m75 = 52m60


----------



## Pauluzz99 (Jul 9, 2014)

Beaver stadium in Pennsylvania or Tiger stadium in Louisiana are both higher than 50 meters i think. Absolute monsters.


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

New Everton Stadium

Just over 30m to the top of the bowl, when you remove 7.3m, which is the pitch level. 

Top of the stand above the side-lines is about 47 m above the pitch which should protect it from the sea breeze.


----------



## Phil_Albert (10 mo ago)

2005 said:


> How tall is St. James Park? I know it isn't the tallest but was just wondering what the hieght is.


64.5m - very tall


----------



## Phil_Albert (10 mo ago)

2005 said:


> How tall is St. James Park? I know it isn't the tallest but was just wondering what the hieght is.


I know St James park has the highest cantilever in europe at 64.5m, (ask away fans about level 7) I think old trafford is about 58m. SJP is even built on a hill so it looks even bigger from the outside. The reason for its modest 52,000 capacity is that it's east stand is tiny and boxed in by neighbouring buildings


----------



## schulzte (Jan 22, 2008)

Clemson University Memorial Stadium is pretty crazy. 80,000 plus seating and its 80-90% on the sidelines. The larger sideline stand is 71 rows in the lower bowl, 2 levels of suites, and 40 rows in the upper deck. That's 115-119 rows of seats.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I think the west grandstand at DKR in Austin has 127 rows not counting suites and the upper deck is quite steep, I believe the top row is 65 meters above the field. I'd be surprised if the top row there isn't the highest in the world for a sports venue but Clemson probably isn't too far off.


----------



## ollie.htid (2 mo ago)

MoreOrLess said:


> *The tallest stand in the world?*
> 
> By tallest I mean the height difference between pitch level and the heighest seat/standing room, so forget things like the new Wembley arch or the Montreal tower.
> 
> ...





Doc Halladay said:


> Rogers Centre in Toronto is 310 feet (94 metres) from the field to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


St James park Newcastle is 91m tall at the away end.


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

ollie.htid said:


> St James park Newcastle is 91m tall at the away end.


It may be 91m above sea level, but there's no way the stand is 91 m tall.


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

Mestalla's highest seat is at 44m.

Edit: 44 not 40m.


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

carlos.bs13 said:


> Mestalla's highest seat is at 44m.
> 
> Edit: 44 not 40m.





carlos.bs13 said:


> *Mestalla:*
> 1st Tier: 17º (first rows) and 22º. Year: 1978. 9k seats.
> 2nd Tier: 35º (first rows, built in 1978) and 37º, built in 1950's. Max height: 23m. 18k seats.
> 3rd Tier: 44º, built between 1996-2001. Max height: 44m. 14k seats.
> ...


----------



## Phil_Albert (10 mo ago)

Gardocki said:


> It may be 91m above sea level, but there's no way the stand is 91 m tall.


yeah google says 91 but obviously that would be ridiculous, like you say that stat is either above sea level or the distance from the centre circle to the roof. 
It's just over 64m, I climbed the 140 stairs to level 7 last week and even if you're fit you will be knackered once you reach the top.


----------

